# Skinny Elongatus



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

I received my first Elongatus on Monday and I was wondering what foods would be best for a young 2" Elongatus that is a little underweight? I currently have tried feeder fish(platies not comet goldfish) and he just kills them. I have had some luck with bloodworms but he seems to struggle with the concept of swallowing them but he has taken in a few. Mosquito larvae was not a hit at all, nor brine shrimp. I picked up some beef heart and he tries to eat it but same as the bloodworms he seems to struggle with the idea of swallowing it. The best luck i've had is Tilapia which he carried around a piece for 5 minutes and sucked it in and spit it out. Tore at it a little and then gave up.... Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. He's not in danger but I obviously want to get him on the road to recovery.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think he's settling in yet & testing the waters, food wise. Maybe try smaller chunks?


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Yeah I think i'm gonna try smaller pieces. He's very active and even when food is dropped in he still darts for it to see what it is atleast. He's in no immediate danger I know but I still like seeing the piranha I have thriving as oppose to just getting by. You may very well be right on the still settling in though.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Try and get him on Pellets. He is the perfect age, plus pellets are by far the best form of nutrients. My P's all love them and their color is spectacular. Every once in a while throw in some fresh flesh in small chunks as a treat. By the way elongs have the smallest jaws of all the piranha species. Good luck.


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Quick update, He now is eating very well. thanks for the responses!


----------

